# Range Report 22A & P94



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Went to the range this morning to shoot my new 22A. Also took my P94. The 22A was a decent shooter. The 22A target was from 10 yards. Further out and I was not as accurate. Put 300 rounds of CCI Mini Mags through it with 5 FTF. All five casings had very light hits. Reloaded the FTF and they shot the second time. I did have one feed issue. Loaded a full mag an released the slide and it did not strip a shell from the mag. Gun went click but no boom. I banged the mag in and reracked the slide and it fed the second time. The mag may not have been seated. Also someone told me to use Loctite on the grip screws and they were right. Got home and was checking over the gun the screws back out quite a bit. It took sever al turns with the screw driver to get them tight.

The second picture is really just because I am proud of it. The P94 has shown to be very reliable and quite accurate. I would like to see what a skilled shooter could do with it. I have had this gun since June and after today I have put about 400 rounds through it. It will eat anything I feed it. I have run Blazer Brass, WWB, American Eagle, Hornaday TAP, and another brand that I don't remember and had never heard of. The Ruger target was from 7 yards. The lower left target is a little more spread out but all those shots were shot DA. I have been trying to work on the first DA pull. I still struggle with it as you can see.

The Ruger was my first handgun and is also the first handgun I have ever shot, other than about ten rounds through some little .380 pocket gun my buddy has. I fell pretty good about my abilities but I wish I had more cash and time to hone them in even more.


----------

